# Madison Square Garden - Javits Center



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

As we've seen with the Hudson Yards and Manhattan West projects, they are decking over the rail yards and putting some massive skyscrapers on top.

Might we see a similar thing happen with the Javits Center and Madison Square Garden?

My proposal would be to keep the Javits Center where it is ... but deck over the northern half of it, starting at 37th Street. and erect the new Madison Square Garden on top of the Northern part of the Convention Center ... 

The new MSG could extend over the Lincoln Tunnel ramps as far north as 40th or 41st Streets (and possibly include an additional bus stop area for events)

This would also preserve I.M. Pei's Glass atrium for the Javits Center.

Anyone else like this idea?


----------

